# Opinions on K&K acoustic pickups?



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey all, Im investing in an acoustic pickup and trying to decide what to get. I play solo fingerstyle stuff and I don't always like the sound I hear from magnetic pickups, so I need something pretty good. I saw an Andy Mckee video where he was talking about K&K pickups, and I was intigued. The trinity mini onboard on their site looks like the thing for me, but Im still not sure. 

If anyone knows anything about these pickups, how easy they are to install, how good they sound etc, it would be great to hear some opinions to help me decide.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I don't have one but hear great things,basically it is three transducers glued under the bridge plate.One at the treble side another on the bass side and one in the middle.When you buy the pickup it comes with instructions and how to make a simple jig for gluing the transducers in place with a cardboard jig and some toothpicks.There is an optional upgrade that you can buy,this upgrade is a thinner jack that can be installed in the end pin hole,this way you will not have to drill/ream the endpin hole any wider to accept a standard jack.
There are other options like the active version,uses a 9 volt battery or you can use the passive one that doesn't need a battery.Most people don't really have the need for the active version unless they need a hotter/louder stage volume when performing in a large venue.
Acoustic Guitar Pickups - K&K Sound


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've got K&Ks in 3 acoustics and I like them, but they're just the basic models. Way, way better than undersaddle pickups for which I have an intense dislike. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I share that,although my Dean Markley Barstow passive seems to sound far above any fishman pickup I've come across.Very natural sounding,could be my setup though.


----------



## gtract (Jan 18, 2008)

I've installed quite a few of them, and the instructions are very good. Do a couple of trial runs first, and you should have no problems. I'm a fingerstyle player, and I think they sound pretty good. You can check the sound of the K&K, and many others, at this site: Doug Young | Acoustic Guitarist | Pickup Tests. He's done a tremendous job, and I always refer customers who want to know about pickups to this page, since they can hear them in relation to others and form their own opinions. Take care.
Dave.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have installed them in a half dozen guitars. I used the jig they suggested and found it a bit fumbly. I now use the installation jig supplied with a Baggs IBeam and find it makes things go much easier.

My 2 stage guitars each have the K&K paired with a Fishman Rare Earth Humbucker, processsed seperately and combined at the mixer. Best sound I have had yet, in 30 years of trying.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I use the Trinity mic/pick up version in my main performing/recording acoustic. I think it's exceptional. Sound guys seem to like it too, as my soundchecks are always smooth and easy. The pre-amp pretty much gets me the same tone in each venue...
I know a dealer in Mississauga if you're interested.
cheers


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

The Trinity is the first pick-up I've EVER installed in any of my own guitars. I hate pick-ups. I've had to try to make pick-ups sound good for 35 years of live sound mixing and I hate them. - Did I say I didn't like pick-ups? 

The K&K in my Laskin sounds fantastic. Almost like the guitar itself. Very close. I recommend them highly and they are the only pick-up I bother selling now. There may be others, but these are the ones I've had the most luck with.


----------

